# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Էնթոնի Քուին/Anthony Quinn

## Smokie

Ես ուղղակի չէի կարող թեմա չբացել իմ շաա՜տ սիրելի դերասանի մասին :Love: 





> 85 տարի: Անգամ եթե իրեն տեսած չլինես որևէ ֆիլմում, միևնույնն է գրավում է, մոտդ զգացողություն է արթնացնում, որ համաշխարհային կինոյի մեծերից է ու իրեն կարելի է դասել հին համաշխարհային դերասանների ու ռեժիսորների կողքին, որոնց հետ աշխատել է: Իր աչքերը՝ տարիների հետ անփոփոխ խիստ ու խորաթափանց հայացքը տեսնելուց հետո որոշում ես նայել իր շատ ու շատ ֆիլմեր: Իր անկրկնելի Կվազիմոդոն, իր ծերուկ Բենքը («Բլեֆ») արդեն ամեն ինչ արժեն: Այդ երկու ֆիլմերն էլ բավական են, որպեսզի տեսնես տաղանդավոր, մեծ դերասանի: Իր շնորհիվ էլ ժամանակակիցը կսիրի հին կինոն, սև-սպիտակ, հին ու բարի: Նկարահանվել է 1936-ից մինչև 2001 թվականը՝ մինչև իր մահը: Նաև գրող ու նկարիչ՝ մի խոսքով հանճարեղ Anthony Quinn:* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կվազիմոդո
> 
> *


Հին ու բարի պապիկ :Love:

----------

Jarre (26.08.2013), Հայկօ (24.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

«Haunchback Of Notre-Dame», հատվածներ :Smile: 

Երջանիկ Կվազիմոդոն :Hands Up: 



«She loves you! If she didn't I'd kill you» :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Շատ եմ սիրում «A Walk In The Clouds» ֆիլմում կերտած իր կերպարը :Love:  իր ու գլխավոր հերոսի (Keanu Reeves-ի կատարմամբ) համատեղ հատվածներն ամենաշատն եմ սիրում ֆիլմի միջից :Yes: 

Anthony Quinn-ը խաղացել է նաեւ մեծն Ֆելինիի «Ճանապարհ» ֆիլմում :Wink:

----------

Jarre (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

*«Ծերունին* *և ծովը»* :Smile: 



Քիչ առաջ էլ մտքովս անցավ, որ արտաքուստ միի քիչ նման ա Հեմինգուեյին :Wink:  (չհաշված էս նկարը :Jpit:  )

----------

Jarre (26.08.2013), Վոլտերա (26.08.2013)

----------

